# Health Benefits of Eating Pizza



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 16, 2010)

According to studies by Italian researchers, pizza is good for your health. It doesn't say who funded the research, but I suspect Domino's.


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> According to studies by Italian researchers, pizza is good for your health. It doesn't say who funded the research, but I suspect Domino's.



Hahaha, we sure as hell know it wodden't
Jenny Craig or Nutri-System that funded
the fore mentioned study!


----------

